# [APP] Boid for Android - Clean ICS Twitter Client



## boid

​
Have you noticed anything wrong with the official Twitter app for Android? Apart from the fact that it is a port of the iPhone app. Apart from the fact that it it doesn't follow the Android Design Guidelines. Yes, it just doesn't look very nice!​
*About Boid for Android*​
Over the mast few weeks, Team Boid has been working on a project sparked by the realisation that there are few, if any, Twitter apps on Android that both look good and work well. Many solutions are overcomplicated or just don't take design into account. Boid changes this.​























Boid for Android is not just a new Twitter app, it's an entirely new way to experience Twitter!

It highlights media and trends amongst your friends to show you what people are talking about. It gives you complete control of your interactions with people and all other Tweets and in a beautiful interface. It is your app - suggestions you make to the developers will likely appear. Your ideas fuel Boid.

Because this is a community app, we are being completely open with every release. We have released builds from the alpha stages and, with every change we make, an update is pushed to the Google Play Store. We rely on your feedback and reports to make Boid as good as it can be for _you. _So pipe up! Make your suggestions heard and this will be your app.

Basically, Boid is Twitter on Android... done well.

*We Need a New Logo!*

We now have a new logo! Thank you very much _B16 _for your entry. We plan to use this idea alongside our current image.

Please have a look at all the images below. The designers worked very hard on them and deserve a lot of credit.

Great job!

*Download and Links*

Try Boid out today and suggest the features you want to see, and they may just appear in the next build!

*Boid for Android - Google Play Store*

*Boid Website*

*Live Updating Planned Features Doc*


----------



## iamtyy

I'm not very creative, but maybe I'll give it a shot. Good luck to all contestants, and cheers to Team Boid for bringing something refreshing to android.


----------



## Dizzle1978

great start! needs image previews....having to click all the links gets old......kudos tho!


----------



## nonione

very beautiful app! id say it needs a refresh interval option, and an ICS-like widget and were good to go!

about the logo id just make it holo style


----------



## b16

Widgets some day will be awesome.


----------



## jellybellys

Any facebook apps that are this beautiful? I love it!


----------



## dtraini7

What do you guys think??


----------



## -TSON-

I'm not a graphic designer, but a simple @ sign with a "b" in it instead would be simple & make sense of it being a twitter client & all.


----------



## davidskibob

Had a little crack.. follow biod on twitter and signed up to have a go.

no design expert by all means by always up for a go


----------



## b16

Of course these colors are derived from your app.


----------



## davidskibob

Another poor attempt at -TSON- idea.


----------



## LDubs

Incompatible with bionic?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Futur Innovations

Are we only allowed one entry? Or can we post as many icon ideas as we want?


----------



## iHomidan

*Hi .. i'm Noot Good Designer, But i tried ..*​*i Hope You Like it ..*​







​*And Sorry For My Bad English  ..*​
*[twitter]iHomidan[/twitter]*​


----------



## shift

Is there a deadline? As asked earlier, can we submit more than one entry?


----------



## Escaldi

Hello everyone! I only do stuff like this for fun so I'm not expecting anyone to take these seriously. I used Adobe Fireworks CS5 and made everything from scratch. The icons look a little pixelated on the phone itself, but I'm sure there's an easy fix for that. Give me your opinions on what could be improved.

Logo 1:



Screenshot for Logo 1:



Logo 2:



Screenshot for Logo 2:


----------



## flyoverstates

Icon 1: thoughts?


----------



## flyoverstates

Actually, sorry, tweaked it a little:


----------



## slovoflud

Hi1
I hope, Escaldi you don't mind if I use your screenshot 

Boid - Android Twitter


----------



## jocampbe

This is waaaaaaay better than the official Twitter app!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## southpaw930

First of all I want to stay good work. You guys are off to a good start but for this to really become an app that I use regularly and put twitter back in the place I'd like it to be in my mobile life I'd like to request a feature that I have yet to see in an Android Twitter app, but I miss dearly from my experience with Echofon on the iPhone. So what I really want is the ability to open a link from the timeline. Your app and so many others introduce an additional step in viewing these links. When you view several links this becomes both annoying and cumbersome and is a drain on productivity (two extra clicks per link viewed). This was done very well in Echofon. They allow you to click on a link from the main time line which then renders in their internal browser. If I feel the need to open the full page then I can choose to from there where they allow you to share, open in browser, or go back to my main timeline. As someone who clicks on several links in my timeline the lack of this feature has drastically reduced my enjoyment of using twitter on a mobile app so much so that I almost never use twitter for mobile anymore when I used to quite frequently. Thanks for taking this into consideration and good luck with everything going forward.


----------



## boid

shift said:


> Is there a deadline? As asked earlier, can we submit more than one entry?


We will be choosing an icon within a week, but if there is an especially good idea posted after that, we may go with it. Any number of entries are allowed - try not to spam though.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## boid

southpaw930 said:


> First of all I want to stay good work. You guys are off to a good start but for this to really become an app that I use regularly and put twitter back in the place I'd like it to be in my mobile life I'd like to request a feature that I have yet to see in an Android Twitter app, but I miss dearly from my experience with Echofon on the iPhone. So what I really want is the ability to open a link from the timeline. Your app and so many others introduce an additional step in viewing these links. When you view several links this becomes both annoying and cumbersome and is a drain on productivity (two extra clicks per link viewed). This was done very well in Echofon. They allow you to click on a link from the main time line which then renders in their internal browser. If I feel the need to open the full page then I can choose to from there where they allow you to share, open in browser, or go back to my main timeline. As someone who clicks on several links in my timeline the lack of this feature has drastically reduced my enjoyment of using twitter on a mobile app so much so that I almost never use twitter for mobile anymore when I used to quite frequently. Thanks for taking this into consideration and good luck with everything going forward.


We have been thinking about an internal browser and launching links in this way is certainly more productive. We'll be sure to discuss the suggestion and see what we can do!


----------



## spg76

Hi.
I based my icons/logos on Escaldi's concept, and the Android Design Guidelines found here http://developer.and...conography.html
They still need some work, but I hope you like them.


----------



## Wingnut

spg76 said:


> Hi.
> I based my icons/logos on Escaldi's concept, and the Android Design Guidelines found here http://developer.and...conography.html
> They still need some work, but I hope you like them.


Beautiful. Team Boid choose this one please

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinShadow

I can't make anything worth presenting, but this App is coming along nicely. Decided to replace TweetDeck (much as I liked it) with Boid since I like the interface and its customization to change themes. We going to see user-created themes soon for Boid perhaps? I figured that'd be a neat idea later down the road. Another thing I'd like to see is a sync option so I'm notified of new tweets, considering I see roughly about 8 every couple hours it looks.


----------



## boid

TwinShadow said:


> I can't make anything worth presenting, but this App is coming along nicely. Decided to replace TweetDeck (much as I liked it) with Boid since I like the interface and its customization to change themes. We going to see user-created themes soon for Boid perhaps? I figured that'd be a neat idea later down the road. Another thing I'd like to see is a sync option so I'm notified of new tweets, considering I see roughly about 8 every couple hours it looks.


For planned features, see this live document: https://docs.google.com/a/theultralinx.com/document/d/1toRvrrNLRI-02ec39MqBlsZ5TBa190wk8NUl5M8_01o/view

Notifications and background syncing are in there!


----------



## sghesghe

This is my proposal, a super sharp origami bird.
I hope you like it!


----------



## slovoflud

sghesghe said:


> This is my proposal, a super sharp origami bird.
> I hope you like it!


I like it!


----------



## ledlow

Just a start, will refine a bit and post the final product, but wanted to share progress to get opinions.

A few comments on my design process... in case it matters:
Thought the gradient of the body would work nicely with the holo theme UI of ICS.
You asked for a character, so meet the Boid Bird. He is an Android bird, hence the antenna on his head.
Used only colors from the palette available on the Android Style Guide page.
The beak of the Boid Bird is the new "send" arrow used throughout the UI, just turned downward.
The birds eyes are the loop of the lowercase letter 'b' using Roboto font.


----------



## ledlow

sghesghe said:


> This is my proposal, a super sharp origami bird.
> I hope you like it!


Maybe it is just me, but I would think this might be too similar to the Twicca icon?


----------



## jellybellys

Any plans to integrate facebook support too? Then this app would dominate the market


----------



## iHomidan

*Another icons ..
choose One ! xD ..*​







*i Hope You Like My Designs  ..*​


----------



## Kwes1020

Very early stages of one of my ideas


----------



## Futur Innovations

Here's mine 










And a screenshot of my home screen with my icon


----------



## Escaldi

spg76 said:


> Hi.
> I based my icons/logos on Escaldi's concept, and the Android Design Guidelines found here http://developer.and...conography.html
> They still need some work, but I hope you like them.


Very nice! I really like the first one. The icon itself is very clean and simple. What program did you use?


----------



## Escaldi

sghesghe said:


> This is my proposal, a super sharp origami bird.
> I hope you like it!


Great job! How long did this take you?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Man the one day I left my computer at home. Gotta get on this tomorrow. The ideas so far are looking really good, the competition is looking sharp 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jarhezion

One thing that I hope you guys get perfect is notifications, other clients send me notifications hours later while the original twitter one does it right when I get a mention.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jarhezion

And a blacked out back ground would be cool, blacks look amazing on galaxy nexus!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## marleyinoc

Jarhezion said:


> And a blacked out back ground would be cool, blacks look amazing on galaxy nexus!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Check out their coming next update and coming soon.. (third link) Lots of great ideas like yours in the pipeline (might be yours since it's "live" updated.

Anyway, I found myself just bouncing the screens back and forth. Fun.

Looking forward to what you already have planned-mainly the black theme and to be able to customize notification schedule. And the quote feature.

One my other wishes would be to easily report spammers without having to click too many times. Not sure if some apps just bury it because it's seldom used but it's like voting on Reddit. Meaningless but it scratches an itch. Or something like that 

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## aergern

LDubs said:


> Incompatible with bionic?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Not if you are running ICS which it requires.


----------



## mobile_sensei

*Here are my submissions, I've Included the icon at various stages of development & in different configurations. Thanks~*

*







*


----------



## -TSON-

ledlow said:


> Just a start, will refine a bit and post the final product, but wanted to share progress to get opinions.
> 
> A few comments on my design process... in case it matters:
> Thought the gradient of the body would work nicely with the holo theme UI of ICS.
> You asked for a character, so meet the Boid Bird. He is an Android bird, hence the antenna on his head.
> Used only colors from the palette available on the Android Style Guide page.
> The beak of the Boid Bird is the new "send" arrow used throughout the UI, just turned downward.
> The birds eyes are the loop of the lowercase letter 'b' using Roboto font.


That's really really cool. Wow.


----------



## sghesghe

Escaldi said:


> Great job! How long did this take you?


Thanks!
About 40 minutes from sketches to Illustrator.


----------



## ledlow

-TSON- said:


> That's really really cool. Wow.


Thanks TSON! I hoping to have time today or tonight to wrap it up and post a final version. I want to add some depth without losing the minimalist nature of the lines.


----------



## neur0tk

I like the app!! It's all about simple/reliability

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## spg76

Escaldi said:


> Very nice! I really like the first one. The icon itself is very clean and simple. What program did you use?


Thanks!
I use Inkscape (http://inkscape.org/)


----------



## southpaw930

boid said:


> We have been thinking about an internal browser and launching links in this way is certainly more productive. We'll be sure to discuss the suggestion and see what we can do!


Thanks guys. I appreciate it. Looking forward to keeping track of your progress.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Roughing out an idea. not sure about colors yet. tried to stay pretty true to the original logo since i thought it was still pretty good.


and a holy shit that is huge, i apologize


----------



## kov

Meh, but I'll post it anyways.


----------



## aergern

kov said:


> Meh, but I'll post it anyways.
> 
> <where the graphic was>


I like this the best so far .. really good job.


----------



## boid

Very nice concepts, guys!


----------



## boid

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Roughing out an idea. not sure about colors yet. tried to stay pretty true to the original logo since i thought it was still pretty good.
> 
> 
> and a holy shit that is huge, i apologize


Unfortunately this image isn't loading. Make sure it's in your public Dropbox folder or post another link. We're eager to see it!


----------



## boid

Jarhezion said:


> One thing that I hope you guys get perfect is notifications, other clients send me notifications hours later while the original twitter one does it right when I get a mention.


Push notifications are tricky as Twitter is keeping it's push API to itself and only has a beta version available which would need a lot of work on our part. We do plan to use it though, and will do our best to implement it when we get around to it!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

boid said:


> Unfortunately this image isn't loading. Make sure it's in your public Dropbox folder or post another link. We're eager to see it!


Oops here it is. I've reworked it a little and will post updated version asap









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kalavere

This is a _really _nice app, I wasn't expecting much if I am honest, but it's very intuitive! My only gripe is that you can't fit as many feeds in as you can on the official Twitter app, probably down to the overall font size of the official app. I can get 11 in the official and only eight in Boid, just an observation, as I know it's only Alpha. =)


----------



## mix3d

Here is my interpretation, using the antenna as the tweet "catcher", and the robot-nature of the bird as the processing and advanced features of the app over the regular twitter bird. Focusing on the silhouette helps provide a recognizable brand at any resolution. The design was based on an image of a robot flying next to a bird that someone drew, and I found on google images for inspiration.

while posting, i had this idea, so i added it too:








and for good measure, a more bird-like mouth, if really needed:








edit: apparently these are showing up a little green... that is totally due to the bad color temp on the screen I was using... they were supposed to be black, so squint and pretend, ok?


----------



## ledlow

ledlow said:


> Just a start, will refine a bit and post the final product, but wanted to share progress to get opinions.
> 
> A few comments on my design process... in case it matters:
> Thought the gradient of the body would work nicely with the holo theme UI of ICS.
> You asked for a character, so meet the Boid Bird. He is an Android bird, hence the antenna on his head.
> Used only colors from the palette available on the Android Style Guide page.
> The beak of the Boid Bird is the new "send" arrow used throughout the UI, just turned downward.
> The birds eyes are the loop of the lowercase letter 'b' using Roboto font.


Updated draft... Still working on it though.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ok take two, in a few new colors.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9609070/Boid.png


----------



## castaway1

here is my work


----------



## Fysi

I decided just to add more depth to the current logo. It's a bit messy round the edges, but you get the idea:









And the 48x48:


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Fysi said:


> I decided just to add more depth to the current logo. It's a bit messy round the edges, but you get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 48x48:


I think the drop shadow is a little much, maybe knock it back some. Looks pretty good though


----------



## aergern

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I think the drop shadow is a little much, maybe knock it back some. Looks pretty good though


I applied this icon to my phone already and you can't even see the drop shadow in the drawer or in the desktop folder I have .. it's pretty much invisible.


----------



## kov

Since the Boid team expressed concern over my last being too similar to Twitter (despite a different silhouette), here's another:










Well, this was fun. Thanks for letting me tag along.


----------



## mix3d

kov said:


> Since the Boid team expressed concern over my last being too similar to Twitter (despite a different silhouette), here's another:
> 
> <img>
> 
> Well, this was fun. Thanks for letting me tag along.


Hootsuite?







JK


----------



## mix3d

As far as the app goes, I'm finding I wish i could open URL links straight from the timeline, instead of having to open the whole tweet first.


----------



## goander

Heres my first go. A modified version of the original. Thoughts?
Edit: i meant to add antennas but forgot. Uploaded from my nexus so i couldnt add em. Use ur imagination.


----------



## superstargoddess

ledlow said:


> Just a start, will refine a bit and post the final product, but wanted to share progress to get opinions.
> 
> A few comments on my design process... in case it matters:
> Thought the gradient of the body would work nicely with the holo theme UI of ICS.
> You asked for a character, so meet the Boid Bird. He is an Android bird, hence the antenna on his head.
> Used only colors from the palette available on the Android Style Guide page.
> The beak of the Boid Bird is the new "send" arrow used throughout the UI, just turned downward.
> The birds eyes are the loop of the lowercase letter 'b' using Roboto font.


I love it!


----------



## Fysi

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I applied this icon to my phone already and you can't even see the drop shadow in the drawer or in the desktop folder I have .. it's pretty much invisible.


Yea, it's pretty rough. I think what I'm going to do when I smooth it out (with the help of my colleagues who do magazine art for a living) is to add a background to it that isn't out of place.

If anyone wants to improve on it, feel free to. If you want the .psd, let me upload it when I get home later.


----------



## ledlow

superstargoddess said:


> I love it!


Thanks! I posted a version that is a little further along later in the thread, but hoping to wrap it up today.


----------



## ledlow

goander said:


> Heres my first go. A modified version of the original. Thoughts?
> Edit: i meant to add antennas but forgot. Uploaded from my nexus so i couldnt add em. Use ur imagination.


This is really slick.


----------



## ledlow

ledlow said:


> Just a start, will refine a bit and post the final product, but wanted to share progress to get opinions.
> 
> A few comments on my design process... in case it matters:
> Thought the gradient of the body would work nicely with the holo theme UI of ICS.
> You asked for a character, so meet the Boid Bird. He is an Android bird, hence the antenna on his head.
> Used only colors from the palette available on the Android Style Guide page.
> The beak of the Boid Bird is the new "send" arrow used throughout the UI, just turned downward.
> The birds eyes are the loop of the lowercase letter 'b' using Roboto font.


Ok... final version. Going to remove the other two posts with the drafts. Comments/criticism are welcome and appreciated.

Edit: I'm actually not sure how to remove posts on rootz, don't see a delete in the editor, so I guess I'll leave the drafts just to show the progression.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ledlow said:


> Ok... final version. Going to remove the other two posts with the drafts. Comments/criticism are welcome and appreciated.
> 
> Edit: I'm actually not sure how to remove posts on rootz, don't see a delete in the editor, so I guess I'll leave the drafts just to show the progression.


That's pretty sweet, I think the gradient on the stomach is a little much...maybe make it a little less aggressive. Pretty cool though

Edit: also did you try one without the strokes? All my professors at school hate strokes so it might be worth a try to take them out just to see how it looks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ledlow

fakiesk8r333 said:


> That's pretty sweet, I think the gradient on the stomach is a little much...maybe make it a little less aggressive. Pretty cool though
> 
> Edit: also did you try one without the strokes? All my professors at school hate strokes so it might be worth a try to take them out just to see how it looks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Thanks man. I'm not a trained designer, just got into it making things for web properties I maintain at work and some personal projects. When you say "strokes" do you mean the glow border around the outer edge of the character or are you speaking of the blur effect I used on the inset portion of the chest/stomach?

Thanks for the creative criticism, seriously I need it.

Edit:

Like this maybe? More subtle and added a minor effect to the rim of the eyes to make them not contrast with how they are set on the frame.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ledlow said:


> Thanks man. I'm not a trained designer, just got into it making things for web properties I maintain at work and some personal projects. When you say "strokes" do you mean the glow border around the outer edge of the character or are you speaking of the blur effect I used on the inset portion of the chest/stomach?
> 
> Thanks for the creative criticism, seriously I need it.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Like this maybe? More subtle and added a minor effect to the rim of the eyes to make them not contrast with how they are set on the frame.


Yea that's looks better. The stroke is like the blue outline you have. Think about like cartoons where the shapes of the characters are outlined in black. But for you not to be "trained" that's pretty good. I think its my favorite, well next to mine of course ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ledlow

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Yea that's looks better. The stroke is like the blue outline you have. Think about like cartoons where the shapes of the characters are outlined in black. But for you not to be "trained" that's pretty good. I think its my favorite, well next to mine of course ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


AH... I understand now. I looked at it w/o, and it does look completely different. I think I'll leave it in for the icon submission, but I now understand how a change like that can improve future designs, so thank you.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ledlow said:


> AH... I understand now. I looked at it w/o, and it does look completely different. I think I'll leave it in for the icon submission, but I now understand how a change like that can improve future designs, so thank you.


no prob them, glad to help. what app did you use for this?


----------



## ledlow

fakiesk8r333 said:


> no prob them, glad to help. what app did you use for this?


As much designer blasphemy as this probably is... I used a Windows app called Paint.NET. Both because I was doing this from my work laptop vs. my iMac at home, and because I really haven't gotten the hang of using more advanced design apps like Adobe.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ledlow said:


> As much designer blasphemy as this probably is... I used a Windows app called Paint.NET. Both because I was doing this from my work laptop vs. my iMac at home, and because I really haven't gotten the hang of using more advanced design apps like Adobe.


dang more power to you, i would say check out some tuts on youtube. i used illustrator to do mine, but inkscape and a pretty decent vector application (its free). and feel free to pm me if you have an questions, id be more than glad to help


----------



## DasErdbeer

mix3d said:


> View attachment 20419
> 
> 
> Here is my interpretation, using the antenna as the tweet "catcher", and the robot-nature of the bird as the processing and advanced features of the app over the regular twitter bird. Focusing on the silhouette helps provide a recognizable brand at any resolution. The design was based on an image of a robot flying next to a bird that someone drew, and I found on google images for inspiration.
> 
> while posting, i had this idea, so i added it too:
> View attachment 20420
> 
> 
> and for good measure, a more bird-like mouth, if really needed:
> View attachment 20421
> 
> 
> edit: apparently these are showing up a little green... that is totally due to the bad color temp on the screen I was using... they were supposed to be black, so squint and pretend, ok?


If you don't go with this design you're gone crazy! This icon is clean, unique and really good looking.
It's not a cluttered picture made for being viewed in huge resolutions, like the other icons. This will work in 96x96 px, like the GNex screen will show them.

(Made this account, just to say this!)


----------



## Escaldi

mix3d said:


> View attachment 20419
> 
> 
> Here is my interpretation, using the antenna as the tweet "catcher", and the robot-nature of the bird as the processing and advanced features of the app over the regular twitter bird. Focusing on the silhouette helps provide a recognizable brand at any resolution. The design was based on an image of a robot flying next to a bird that someone drew, and I found on google images for inspiration.
> 
> while posting, i had this idea, so i added it too:
> View attachment 20420
> 
> 
> and for good measure, a more bird-like mouth, if really needed:
> View attachment 20421
> 
> 
> edit: apparently these are showing up a little green... that is totally due to the bad color temp on the screen I was using... they were supposed to be black, so squint and pretend, ok?


This is nice and simple, but the first thing I thought of was Cordy (http://goo.gl/BNHa0). Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## mix3d

Escaldi said:


> If you don't go with this design you're gone crazy! This icon is clean, unique and really good looking.
> It's not a cluttered picture made for being viewed in huge resolutions, like the other icons. This will work in 96x96 px, like the GNex screen will show them.
> 
> (Made this account, just to say this!)


Thanks!!!


----------



## mix3d

I went back for a round two on my design, following Android Iconography standards (as requested by the OP), and added the extra 3rd dimension perspective.
And then I added notification icons, for good measure 

Note: clicking on an image will bring up the full sized image, since these are attached to the post and not hosted elsewhere.

















Edit: hmmmm... perhaps the effect is too subtle for the smaller resolutions. Thoughts?

Edit2: Adjusted perspective depth and contrast, tweaked the mouth/beak, added quick shadow. Better, worse?


----------



## ledlow

mix3d said:


> I went back for a round two on my design, following Android Iconography standards (as requested by the OP), and added the extra 3rd dimension perspective.
> And then I added notification icons, for good measure
> 
> Note: clicking on an image will bring up the full sized image, since these are attached to the post and not hosted elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 20493
> 
> 
> View attachment 20494
> 
> 
> Edit: hmmmm... perhaps the effect is too subtle for the smaller resolutions. Thoughts?
> 
> Edit2: Adjusted perspective depth and contrast, tweaked the mouth/beak, added quick shadow. Better, worse?
> 
> View attachment 20496


While my design might be one that you described as not being minimalist enough, I do like yours a lot. Reminds me of a different take on the Reddit logo a bit. I like it.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ledlow said:


> While my design might be one that you described as not being minimalist enough, I do like yours a lot. Reminds me of a different take on the Reddit logo a bit. I like it.


Yea that's it, kinda like a cordy Reddit combo. Pretty nice though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mix3d

ledlow said:


> While my design might be one that you described as not being minimalist enough, I do like yours a lot. Reminds me of a different take on the Reddit logo a bit. I like it.


Naww, that wasn't directed at anybody. I'm no professional either. Besides, your inclusion of the send for the beak and roboto font eyes were pretty cool ideas to integrate into a character


----------



## ledlow

mix3d said:


> Naww, that wasn't directed at anybody. I'm no professional either. Besides, your inclusion of the send for the beak and roboto font eyes were pretty cool ideas to integrate into a character


Thanks! Sometimes when I'm lost as far as direction I try to pull some from the platform/source of the need... this time I just lucked out and found a few things that could be carried over.


----------



## mix3d

Any updates from the Boid team? I'm sure they're busy with the whole programming the dang app, but .. i dunno. the suspense is killing me.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

mix3d said:


> I went back for a round two on my design, following Android Iconography standards (as requested by the OP), and added the extra 3rd dimension perspective.
> And then I added notification icons, for good measure
> 
> Note: clicking on an image will bring up the full sized image, since these are attached to the post and not hosted elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 20493
> 
> 
> View attachment 20494
> 
> 
> Edit: hmmmm... perhaps the effect is too subtle for the smaller resolutions. Thoughts?
> 
> Edit2: Adjusted perspective depth and contrast, tweaked the mouth/beak, added quick shadow. Better, worse?
> 
> View attachment 20496


did you try adding the android antenna and the twitter hair thingy? Not encouraging conformity sense many others (myself included) did that but just curious as to how it might look.


----------



## mix3d

fakiesk8r333 said:


> did you try adding the android antenna and the twitter hair thingy? Not encouraging conformity sense many others (myself included) did that but just curious as to how it might look.


I did not try a hair thingie, and i certainly considered android antennae, but they would have just looked like the eyes, pretty much. I can try that when i get home.


----------



## aergern

I did not make it but this is why I'm using for Boid.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

aergern said:


> I did not make it but this is why I'm using for Boid.


dead link


----------



## spg76

I made a mockup with some suggestions for Boid. I posted this earlier on Twitter but I don't know if someone in the Boid team had the chance to check it out.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## mix3d

spg76 said:


> I made a mockup with some suggestions for Boid. I posted this earlier on Twitter but I don't know if someone in the Boid team had the chance to check it out. Let me know what you think.


looks pretty decent!

(disclaimer: I don't use twitter enough to know what is good or useful UI for tweeting, and Boid even less so since it was force-closing a lot and Ive been flashing different roms a lot in the past week, but like i said, looks pretty functional)


----------



## DML08

Wow, really diggin this app for Twitter, one thing, though unless I haven't found it, auto fill when you hit the @ , a lot of peeps have crazy username in Twitter, I can't remember how to spell them..  just a thought.. clean as hell though..


----------



## sandfreak

DML08 said:


> Wow, really diggin this app for Twitter, one thing, though unless I haven't found it, auto fill when you hit the @ , a lot of peeps have crazy username in Twitter, I can't remember how to spell them..  just a thought.. clean as hell though..


Yes! This is a must have for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ledlow

So... um.... is the thread dead or what?

Boid team: you make a decision?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ledlow said:


> So... um.... is the thread dead or what?
> 
> Boid team: you make a decision?


looks like it, the boid devs might just be busy but it has def been a while since weve heard from them.


----------



## boid

After reviewing every single post here we have decided to go with the image below. We like it's simplicity and like the take on the original branding. Thank you very much for all of the entries above. We really did have a tough time deciding - this is why we spent so long over it.

Please feel free to post any ideas or bug reports for Boid here now.

Great work guys!



b16 said:


> Of course these colors are derived from your app.


----------



## mix3d

sooo, you basically decided you liked your own logo. Fair enough.


----------



## Futur Innovations

boid said:


> After reviewing every single post here we have decided to go with the image below. We like it's simplicity and like the take on the original branding. Thank you very much for all of the entries above. We really did have a tough time deciding - this is why we spent so long over it.
> 
> Please feel free to post any ideas or bug reports for Boid here now.
> 
> Great work guys!


So which were the top 3 icons that you guys picked? Just curious. Lol


----------



## WeavShow

Am I the only one who hates it when Twitter apps default to the latest tweet? Makes it a pain for me - say I'm trying to catch up on half a days worth of tweets, but don't get all the way through before I go away from the app. When I come back, I have to scroll all the way down through all of the tweets I already read.

Doesn't appear to be an issue for most people, since Tweetdeck is the only app I've seen with the behavior I prefer (stay on whatever tweet you were last reading, even if it updates your timeline with new tweets). Every time I try to switch away from Tweetdeck, I'm reminded how much it annoys me having to scroll through tweets like that and I end up going back.


----------



## spacebar2011

WeavShow said:


> Am I the only one who hates it when Twitter apps default to the latest tweet? Makes it a pain for me - say I'm trying to catch up on half a days worth of tweets, but don't get all the way through before I go away from the app. When I come back, I have to scroll all the way down through all of the tweets I already read.
> 
> Doesn't appear to be an issue for most people, since Tweetdeck is the only app I've seen with the behavior I prefer (stay on whatever tweet you were last reading, even if it updates your timeline with new tweets). Every time I try to switch away from Tweetdeck, I'm reminded how much it annoys me having to scroll through tweets like that and I end up going back.


Same here. I thought I was being weird wanting that! 
That, and push notifications (when it becomes possible) will make this app almost 90% perfect! 

Also, @ handle suggestions would be cool.

Keep it up guys, this is a lovely app!


----------



## JStandiford21

spacebar2011 said:


> Am I the only one who hates it when Twitter apps default to the latest tweet? Makes it a pain for me - say I'm trying to catch up on half a days worth of tweets, but don't get all the way through before I go away from the app. When I come back, I have to scroll all the way down through all of the tweets I already read.
> 
> Doesn't appear to be an issue for most people, since Tweetdeck is the only app I've seen with the behavior I prefer (stay on whatever tweet you were last reading, even if it updates your timeline with new tweets). Every time I try to switch away from Tweetdeck, I'm reminded how much it annoys me having to scroll through tweets like that and I end up going back.


I feel exactly the way the both of you do. Being able to keep your place in the timeline is key for me as sometimes I get behind on reading tweets and have quite a few to go through, and Tweakdeck (Tweetdeck) does an awesome job at keeping my place and its the reason I can't seem to be away from it for very long. However, the fact that it doesn't give suggestions for @mentions is annoying so I am continually looking for an app that does both things. I would love it if Boid included both of those features. Seesmic does a great job at suggesting people during mentions, but sucks at keeping my place.


----------



## DML08

Any chance of getting a auto fill when using @ or # I really dig this app and fill its the only thing it lacks..


----------



## evanhindra

DML08 said:


> Any chance of getting a auto fill when using @ or # I really dig this app and fill its the only thing it lacks..


+1.

I love the UI! Total respect for Android HIG, and proper use of Holo UI. Very intuitive! 
Major respect to the KIDS who built this beautiful app. Building beautiful app at such young age; certainly more capable than most people beyond their age







.


----------

